# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa > Arduino >  Một vài khái niệm cơ bản khi làm quen với Arduino #2

## Arduino

*Arduino - Một vài khái niệm cơ bản khi làm quen với Arduino*

*Để có thể hiểu hơn nhiều về Arduino, ta làm quen trước với board Arduino UNO*
Chắc hẵn khi làm quen với Arduino chúng ta thường được nhắc đến một phiên bản Arduino là UNO. Phiên bản thông dụng hiện nay là R3.
UNO thường được nhắc đến vì nhiều lý do, trong đó các lý do chính khiến nó thông dụng là:
Giá thành rất vừa phải, phù hợp cho người mới làm quen mới mức chi phí thấp.Tích hợp chip Atmega382 với lượng bộ nhớ phù hợp với các ứng dụng cơ bản của Arduino.Có uart được làm từ Atmega16 với tốc độ giao tiếp cao, phù hợp cho các ứng dụng đòi hỏi giao tiếp uart nhanh.Kích thước vừa phải, không quá bé cũng không quá lớn. Khiến cho nó có rất nhiều shield (board mở rộng), chỉ cần cắm lên là có thể làm các ví dụ, ứng dụng. Không cần phải làm gì nhiều.

Điểm qua một số thông số kỹ thuật của Arduino UNO.
Có 14 digital IO (input or output), trong đó có 6 pin có thể dùng cho chức năng PWMCó 6 ADC (10bit) input, hoặc có thể config để thành 6 digital IO.Có hơn 30kB bộ nhớ flash, 2kB SRAM, 1kB EEPROM, phù hợp với phần lớn ứng dụng nhỏ.Tần số dao động (xung nhịp) 16MHz.

Có thể lập trình cho Arduino qua rất nhiều trình viết code, qua nhiều ngôn ngữ như C, C++, C# v.v... và dơn giản nhất là với Arduino IDE. Trong Arduino IDE đã được tạo sẵn rất nhiều thư viện, giúp cho việc lập trình Arduino giao tiếp với rất nhiều thiết bị khác một cách rất dễ dàng. Như giao tiếp với thẻ nhớ SD-Card qua giao tiếp SPI; giao tiếp với text LCD song song 4 bit/8bit, 1 wire, 2 wire, I2C, SPI; TFT LCD qua SPI v.v...
Tất nhiên như đã nói, có thể dùng ARV-Studio để lập trình arduino  :Wink: .

Một vài hình ảnh về Arduino UNO


Arduino UNO Pinout


Một vài sản phẩm tự chế (DIY) dựa trên nền Arduino UNO (tất nhiên không phải của mình)

-- http://www.instructables.com/id/DIY-...The-DIY-Duino/


-- http://www.buildcircuit.com/build-yo...arduino-board/


-- http://vonkonow.com/wordpress/2012/1...endly-arduino/


-- http://duino4projects.com/small-form...on-stripboard/


Và còn nhiều nhiều nữa các sản phẩm chế tạo khác

----------

skytule, Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------

